# 2009,2010 F250 ,350 Thread



## plow4u (Jan 17, 2000)

Lets see some Fords with your plows,convince me to get rid of the 07 Silverado and put the wideout on a Ford.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

plow4u;1014712 said:


> Lets see some Fords with your plows,convince me to get rid of the 07 Silverado and put the wideout on a Ford.


Keep the GM....You dont wanna be  All the time...lol


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

02DURAMAX;1014714 said:


> Keep the GM....You dont wanna be  All the time...lol


Then why there are new threads almost every 2-4 weeks about gm frame crack?

Just saw 09 Gm 3500 with dump bed with boss v plow end on flatbed because driver side's wheel were crook.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Milwaukee;1014717 said:


> Then why there are new threads almost every 2-4 weeks about gm frame crack?
> 
> Just saw 09 Gm 3500 with dump bed with boss v plow end on flatbed because driver side's wheel were crook.


Dude SPELL CHECK!?


----------



## N&CLandscaping (Oct 14, 2006)

Milwaukee;1014717 said:


> Then why there are new threads almost every 2-4 weeks about gm frame crack?
> 
> Just saw 09 Gm 3500 with dump bed with boss v plow end on flatbed because driver side's wheel were crook.


ha wow... just wow


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I would think twice... I just dumped a 2008 Ford F-250 Diesel because in the 2000 miles I had it I had nothing but problems. The transmission dropped out of it with 39,000 miles among other problems


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

02DURAMAX;1014756 said:


> Dude SPELL CHECK!?


I don't see my spelling is wrong. STFU


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

We have 2 09 f-350's and love them. Great trucks. Best thing you can do to level the front is a ICON leveling kit, but there are some cheaper options like ready lift.
Robert


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Lets see some Fords with your plows,convince me to get rid of the 07 Silverado and put the wideout on a Ford.

any more reason why not to do it ???


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

:laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Ouch. .....


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

wow he broke a &^$(#ING ujoint.......big deal happens all the time...chevys use CV joints like....cars also use CV joints........yeah cars.....

real trucks have solid axles.....sell your stock in the government and buy a mans truck, not that little bowtie special....


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I am sure it does happen all the time with fords :laughing:


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Maybe this will shut the bowtie boys up. Not a bowtie on the premisis and proud of it!


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

mossman...if you like girly trucks with wimpy suspensions, thats your problem! did a quick search. heres what i come up with!
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=97545&highlight=broken+frame

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=93712&highlight=broken+frame

that guy has broken 7 chevy frames......hmmmmmm


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

suzuki0702;1015995 said:


> mossman...if you like girly trucks with wimpy suspensions, thats your problem! did a quick search. heres what i come up with!
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=97545&highlight=broken+frame
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=93712&highlight=broken+frame
> ...


Maybe my next truck will be a super dooty. Yeah right :laughing:


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Everyone has there own opinion and that's why we drive what we drive. If you want to argue why x truck is better than y truck I am all for it. But use valid points. I can find tons of vides of Idiots breaking all types of trucks. Anything can be broke with the right Fool driving.
Like I have Said, we have 2 6.4's, one plow truck and one daily driver, Great trucks and once the emissions stuff "fell off" they get great mileage and have tons of power.
Robert


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Too Stroked;1015365 said:


> Maybe this will shut the bowtie boys up. Not a bowtie on the premisis and proud of it!


My head hurts just thinking of the Weekly REPAIR BILL!


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

02DURAMAX;1016849 said:


> My head hurts just thinking of the Weekly REPAIR BILL!


Yea, that would explain why we keep buying them. BTW, the lowest mileage truck in that picture has almost 90,000 on it. The highest mileage (a 2003 with a 7.3 liter) has 191,000 on the clock. Not a cracked frame in the bunch either!


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

02DURAMAX;1016849 said:


> My head hurts just thinking of the Weekly REPAIR BILL!


i think ur plow is exceeding the front ifs rating of your truck.....come to think of it the GVW..id be careful:waving: im with rob cook on this one...almight chevy sucks my arse! do you like paying for your truck, and then having to loan them money because they charged you too much in the first place..?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

mossman381;1016080 said:


> Maybe my next truck will be a super dooty. Yeah right :laughing:


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

1olddogtwo;1017419 said:


>


There just mad our 6.4's can make 550-580hp with a tune :}


----------



## Nozzleman (Feb 6, 2003)

I will be dumping my 2008 F350 this week. I've had the truck almost 3 years and it's been nothing but one headache after another. I should be picking up my new Dodge this week and I can't wait (spare me the Dodge jokes as my previous Dodges were much more reliable than my superduty). Furthermore, I never even plowed or worked this truck and it's still a joke.

The only praise I have for the truck is the V10. It has been reliable and powerful. The torqueshift didn't really impress me to much. It had funny/weird shift's and it would seem confused from time to time.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

1olddogtwo;1017419 said:


>


 He made it out in 2 wheel drive. That is a chevy for you. Don't even need 4 wheel drive. Here is a video for you ford guys. Might want to take notes for when your ford lets you down. :laughing:


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

The company I subbed out for a Couple years ago,in 08' bought 10 New Fords 5 F-450s PSD, 3 F-250 PSD, and 2 F-250 5.4L...Just went back there today to have a chat with the VP and asked how their holding up.........Said all of them have been at the dealer....All teh PSDs For EGR Problems, 2 for trans lines Cracking, 1 for a Turbos, and all but not least the rear brakes are locking up. 

Now Everything but the brakes was covered under warranty.....Good thing they have 5 Back up trucks...

Who here can tell me that downtime is good when out plowing?

Hey I dont mind fords but when you have that many problems in the first year...kinda makes you think a bit...No?


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Too Stroked;1017145 said:


> Yea, that would explain why we keep buying them. BTW, the lowest mileage truck in that picture has almost 90,000 on it. The highest mileage (a 2003 with a 7.3 liter) has 191,000 on the clock. Not a cracked frame in the bunch either!


Thats amazing....

My 04' 2500HD Has 115K Miles.:realmad:

My 04' C4500 Has 105K miles.:realmad:


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

suzuki0702;1017297 said:


> i think ur plow is exceeding the front ifs rating of your truck.....come to think of it the GVW..id be careful:waving: im with rob cook on this one...almight chevy sucks my arse! do you like paying for your truck, and then having to loan them money because they charged you too much in the first place..?


Holy hell....my dealer lied...:realmad::realmad: They said it was a suburbanite!:laughing:


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

02DURAMAX;1017817 said:


> The company I subbed out for a Couple years ago,in 08' bought 10 New Fords 5 F-450s PSD, 3 F-250 PSD, and 2 F-250 5.4L...Just went back there today to have a chat with the VP and asked how their holding up.........Said all of them have been at the dealer....All teh PSDs For EGR Problems, 2 for trans lines Cracking, 1 for a Turbos, and all but not least the rear brakes are locking up.


Question are those fleet storage in non-heat indoor? Then that why brake is lock up and transmission lines rot. But transmission line crack I never heard that.

Our 01 F250 V10 have 300k miles it reliable we bought new.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Milwaukee;1017843 said:


> Question are those fleet storage in non-heat indoor? Then that why brake is lock up and transmission lines rot. But transmission line crack I never heard that.
> 
> Our 01 F250 V10 have 300k miles it reliable we bought new.


All parked out side....all washed after every event. and when teh lines cracked they only had 2k miles and it was on the F-450s.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Well, rather than engage in a useless debate here, can we just agree to disagree? There are those of us who have had great luck (and terrible luck) with any brand you can think of. I think it’s fair to say that no major manufacturer makes a truly awful truck anymore. If they did, they wouldn’t be in business anymore. I think it’s also fair to say that every major manufacturer builds a bad one now and then too. So, for every person that drove (insert name of truck) for years, got a bad one and switched to (insert name of truck) and loves it, I can only say that their sample size lacks any true scientific credibility. I can also safely say that anybody who says they’ve driven (insert name of truck) for years and never had any problems with it is probably smoking crack. If you’re plowing, you’re stressing your truck up to and beyond what it was designed for and things are going to wear out and / or break eventually. 

When it comes to the videos showing (insert name of brand) breaking or (insert name of brand) pulling (insert name of other brand) out of some kind of mess, you can draw just about any conclusion you want. That’s because for every (insert name of truck) breaking video, I can find just the opposite with a quick search. Truth be told, most of those “breaking” videos show somebody stressing a (insert name of truck) far beyond its design limits. And if you don’t think some of those videos were shot to show something breaking on purpose, you’d better check your pulse. 

For everyone else out there, I hope to have brought this thread up above the 11 year old level.


----------



## RacingZR (Nov 14, 2009)

I love reading these pi$$, moan and insult threads 
I feel bad for the folks with tunnel vision......they are the ones who are missing out on a great truck


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

fords rule, dodges are ok....chevys are bs because i had to pay for a truck that i cant drive!


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I am just trying to help a guy choose between a ford and a chevy


----------



## onsight (Sep 13, 2007)

Heres a couple of pictures of my 2010 F350 with 9' 2" Boss VXT Plow


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

onsight;1018796 said:


> Heres a couple of pictures of my 2010 F350 with 9' 2" Boss VXT Plow


Got any pics of that flamed ford in the background?


----------



## onsight (Sep 13, 2007)

mossman381;1018838 said:


> Got any pics of that flamed ford in the background?


I only have 1 on the computer right now. Mossman - will be kind of in your area this weekend...going to be in Neillsville


----------



## chasity2682 (Sep 10, 2009)

Can't beat the stock clearance of the new ford


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

onsight;1019344 said:


> I only have 1 on the computer right now. Mossman - will be kind of in your area this weekend...going to be in Neillsville


That is a good looking ford. I have heard of Neillsville. Can't say I have ever been there.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

jeez, this sounds like elementary school when it was "my dad can beat your dad up!"

anyways, call me the ambassador of peace:









early 08 superduties have had lots of issues, job 3 08's and later were good, my 09 has been flawless, put almost 30K miles on it the first year.


----------



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

Depends on what you want to do with the truck! I don't discriminate against brands period. I've had good and bad luck with all of them. It depends on what day of the week they were made. Now with that said, I will say for down and dirty work unlimited pulling power, suspension etc my Fords (F350's and up) are hands down the winner! For comfort, my Chevy's are king! Comparing my 3/4 ton Chevy to Ford I chose Chevy. So, if I had to choose which one to buy if I only had one choice, it would be a Ford no doubt. If you want comfort buy a car, otherwise man-up and drive your truck.


----------



## twgranger (Nov 18, 2006)

08 f-250. There is now a 9.5 ss extreme v on it.


----------



## Inverted99 (Dec 21, 2008)




----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

its got a 9.2 VXT on it now along with 7K springs up front.
when i had the flat top on it:


----------



## CMA337 (Oct 21, 2009)

Here's mine 2010 F250


----------



## pushin 4 u (Aug 29, 2008)

here's my baby


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

twgranger;1022673 said:


> 08 f-250. There is now a 9.5 ss extreme v on it.


just wait guys give it till next season...youll be pissen and moaning again just like on the chevy side....**** breaks when you plow 45mph dont act as if you dont know what Im talking about


----------



## Luke_P (Sep 16, 2008)

o2duramax joined the thread late, the rear brakes locking up bit do you know if it was the pads seizing in the caliper bracket (which mine has been doing on all 4 corners but worse in the back and i've been told that is somewhat common) or the piston\s seizing in the caliper which i just discovered. approx 32 000k (20 000 miles) so it shouldn't really be a wear issue.....


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

i have a 96 f250 56,000 miles on it no problems at all knock on wood you bowtie boys just like them chevys cause its a cheap truck and every junk yard across country has parts for them.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## FLC2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

exmark1;1014809 said:


> I would think twice... *I just dumped a 2008 Ford F-250 Diesel because in the 2000 miles I had it I had nothing but problems. The transmission dropped out of it with 39,000 miles among other problems*


If you only had the truck for 2000 miles, how'd the trans drop out @ 39,000?...


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

FLC2004;1080502 said:


> If you only had the truck for 2000 miles, how'd the trans drop out @ 39,000?...


Used truck.


----------



## FLC2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

Stik208;1080575 said:


> Used truck.


Ah, makes sense. I thought he bought it new


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Torsion bars do not belong on a "Heavy Duty" truck. CV joints do not belong on a "Heavy Duty" truck. An independent front suspension does not belong on a "Heavy Duty" truck. Lets not even get started on how low that effing frame rail sits. As a guy who has wrenched on both, the GM is a complete f*ing poorly made joke. 

You want to see something really funny. Put a Boss 8' 2" Steel VX-T on a GM and pick the blade up with cranking up torsion bars and adding timbrens. LMAO. 

I do have some respect for the engine and transmission that they outsource for though.


----------



## FLC2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

Pinky Demon;1080882 said:


> Torsion bars do not belong on a "Heavy Duty" truck. CV joints do not belong on a "Heavy Duty" truck. An independent front suspension does not belong on a "Heavy Duty" truck. Lets not even get started on how low that effing frame rail sits. As a guy who has wrenched on both, the GM is a complete f*ing poorly made joke.
> 
> You want to see something really funny. Put a Boss 8' 2" Steel VX-T on a GM and pick the blade up with cranking up torsion bars and adding timbrens. LMAO.
> 
> I do have some respect for the engine and transmission that they outsource for though.


Torsion bars and cv joints...:laughing: My friend has a 3500 hd crewcab duramax, and even with the timbrens in the front, when that proplus (8') comes off the ground, front end drops a good 2 1/2 inches, making the already way too low front end even lower. The engine and trans aren't bad like you said, they're definately no powerstroke or cummins though.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

You ford guys might want to know what you are talking about before you speak. The WEAK :laughing: front suspension on the chevy trucks have been PROVEN to be strong enough. Chevy has had them in their 1500, 2500 and 3500 trucks for over 20 years. I have an 08 2500 and my plow drops my front end 1" maybe 1 1/2" when I raise it.

Might want to look at the chevy section on plowsite. It is bigger than ford and the dodge section. I guess people like to struggle with chevys


----------



## 05 superduty (Sep 25, 2007)

mossman381;1081105 said:


> You ford guys might want to know what you are talking about before you speak. The WEAK :laughing: front suspension on the chevy trucks have been PROVEN to be strong enough. Chevy has had them in their 1500, 2500 and 3500 trucks for over 20 years. I have an 08 2500 and my plow drops my front end 1" maybe 1 1/2" when I raise it.
> 
> Might want to look at the chevy section on plowsite. It is bigger than ford and the dodge section. I guess people like to struggle with chevys


No one said they were weak. The front ends are just too low and you put a 800lb+ plow on it, they do drop alot and bottom out. The chevy front ends might be proven strong enough but they should still redesign them to sit higher. I used to have a 02 3500 mason dump 6.0 vortec and same thing, the mvp i had on it was too heavy for the truck, it would've been higher and not scraping all the time on a f-series or ram. I think the chevy sections only bigger not because they sell more trucks than dodge and ford (lets be honest, i think we all know who sells the most trucks...) but because there are alot of "repair" threads mixed in there,lol


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

maybe those guys that work for chevy should go work for ford and see how a real truck is made :laughing: but then again after they build a ford they may never wanna work on a chevy again:laughing:
there just like toyotas anyone can build a truck,but only ford builds the best that never rest.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

05 superduty;1081284 said:


> The front ends are just too low and you put a 800lb+ plow on it, they do drop alot and bottom out. The chevy front ends might be proven strong enough but they should still redesign them to sit higher.


If the trucks Z-height is set correctly they do not sit that low. I think most chevy trucks leave the lot with the Z-height set to low.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Listen, I know a guy who worked for GM for 23 years. He just bought an 09 F-350. What does that tell you.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

mossman381;1081393 said:


> If the trucks Z-height is set correctly they do not sit that low. I think most chevy trucks leave the lot with the Z-height set to low.


Your right. The truck does not sit that low, but that frame rail sure as hell does. :laughing:


----------



## FLC2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

Pinky Demon;1081511 said:


> Your right. *The truck does not sit that low, but that frame rail sure as hell does*. :laughing:


:laughing::laughing::laughing: Bahahahahahahaha


----------



## DaytonBioLawns (May 20, 2010)

Thats kinda funny lol. Just bought a 2010 F250 XL SD....wanted a silverado 2500HD 6.0 W/T....ford was 1000 cheaper and also had all of the options...the bed liner that I would have had to pay another 500 to have sprayed....the manual locking hubs we prefer....

I am a chevy man....my truck will be a chevy, but for plowing the front axle design from ford is better with less mods. IF you mod a chevy it handles much better and doesn't drive like a whinny B!%& like the new ford does...All in all though, they are both good for different reasons....

My mother's BF works for GM...and is a ford fan. That is why are frames are cracking....he is prolly welding them just to hype up his blue oval...I will be ashamed when I take my new 2010 FORD over there.....but ford is a good design...even though I have 2 classic camaros sitting in my pole barn....


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Too Stroked;1015365 said:


> Maybe this will shut the bowtie boys up. Not a bowtie on the premisis and proud of it!


i really like your style but not the plows, got to give it for people with fords. chevy could have a better design but i would drive a ford to work any day vs a chevy!


----------



## FLC2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

the new boss 92;1084022 said:


> i really like your style but not the plows, got to give it for people with fords. chevy could have a better design but i would drive a ford to work any day vs a chevy!


Hey, my shops starting to look like yours, lol. That goes double for me, i used to own a chevy but not anymore, I will only ever buy ford trucks. GM makes a decent truck but would never stand up to the heavy loads and abuse our work vehicles go through on a day to day basis with landscaping and plowing. Maybe i'll buy a silverado someday if im not in the field anymore and i'm just driving my truck to the office.


----------



## FLC2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

FLC2004;1084028 said:


> *Hey, my shops starting to look like yours, lol*. That goes double for me, i used to own a chevy but not anymore, I will only ever buy ford trucks. GM makes a decent truck but would never stand up to the heavy loads and abuse our work vehicles go through on a day to day basis with landscaping and plowing. Maybe i'll buy a silverado someday if im not in the field anymore and i'm just driving my truck to the office.


I forgot to write "too stroked" in my first sentance


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

NICE trucks guys!


----------

